# [H-25][ Azshara] (3/16 HC) Hominii Nocturni sucht



## Lynn1 (5. November 2011)

...motivierte und aktive Raider für den aktuellen und kommenden 25er content.


Sehr interessant sind folgende Klassen:

*Dringend:*


Monk Tank
Todesritter - DD
Druide - Heal / Eule / Katzenbär
Priest (Diszi only)
Warri Tank

*Mittel:*


Schamie(Ele)
Schurke
Warri DD


*Niedrig:*


Initiativbewerbungen anderer Klassen sind natürlich auch gern gesehen!
Allerdings suchen wir aktuell wirklich aktive und zuverlässige Spieler, die gutes Gear und viel Erfahrung mitbringen!

Wir suchen Spieler die den Progress aktiv mitgestalten wollen, keine Mitläufer!
In diesem Sinne, solltet ihr an mindestens zwei von den folgenden drei Raidtagen anwesend sein.

*Raidtage:  Mi, Do, So, Mo  19.00 - 23.00 Uhr*

*Raidstatus:  3/16 hc*

Die Gilde Hominii-Nocturni besteht seit Release Termin (WoW-Classic) und zeichnet sich vor allem durch den Fokus auf konstantes Clearen von Raidinstanzen und der Pflege von sozialen Bindungen aus   

*Was bieten wir euch: *


konstanter Raidprogress seit WoW-Release
erfahrene und zuverlässige Organisation, die jederzeit zur Verfügung steht und dafür sorgt dass diese Gilde entsprechend angepasst bleibt.
eine gut gemischte Menge alter Hasen und jungem Frischfleisch (gesunde Frauenquote !)   
sehr humorvolles Gildenklima und reifes Verhalten.   
äusserst penible Vorauswahl von Bewerbern (wir legen grossen Wert darauf dass neue Member menschlich in unsere Gemeinschaft passen). Wir planen langfristig und möchten keine Leute für wenige Monate aufnehmen.


*Was erwarten wir von euch (Mindestanforderungen):*


Guter Equipstand (dem Progress angepasst), sehr gute Klassenkenntnis! 
Viel Zeit und Pünktlichkeit! Zeitrahmen der Raids Mi,Do,So,Mo: 19.00 Uhr - 23.00 Uhr.    
Hohe Aktivität! Vier 25er Raids pro Woche. Natürlich ist es aber auch gern gesehen, wenn ihr nebenbei Twink Raids, Heroics, Achievements oder PvP macht, um euch allgemein mit Anwesenheit ins Gildenleben zu integrieren, es gibt immer lustige optionale Beschäftigungen bei uns.   
Eigeninitiative! Bereitschaft für Fleissarbeiten(Raidvorbereitung, Gilden-Achievements, usw), euch sollten Seiten wie "World of logs" oder "Elitistjerks" nicht fremd sein. 
Teamfähigkeit und geistige Reife.   
Frustrationstoleranz in Progress-Phasen. Leute die nicht bereit sind auch mal einen oder mehrere Abende zu wipen sind in Progressraids fehl am Platz!
Mindestalter von 18 Jahren oder SEHR(!) überzeugende Darstellung von geistiger Reife, wir möchten keine Unruhestifter oder Flamer in der Gilde.   


Bewerbungen nehmen wir in unserem Bewerbungsforum gerne entgegen, aber auch diskret per PM an einen Offizier.

Ansprechpersonen:
Lynn, Losmuerto, Marleena,Mementomori, Csairborn, Hoarmurat, Chuchucheng

Und hier könnt ihr euch bewerben:
Hominii Bewerbungsforum


----------



## Lynn1 (15. November 2011)

*rauf damit*


----------



## Lynn1 (27. November 2011)

*hopp*


----------



## Lynn1 (1. Januar 2012)

*rauf*


----------



## Lynn1 (15. Januar 2012)

*hopp*


----------



## Lynn1 (22. Januar 2012)

*hepp*


----------



## Lynn1 (19. Februar 2012)

*hopp*


----------



## Lynn1 (23. April 2012)

*rauf*


----------



## Lynn1 (31. Dezember 2012)

*push*


----------



## Lynn1 (4. Januar 2013)

*push*


----------

